# Bayville Scream Park



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Has anyone on Long Island (or at least in New York) ever been to the Bayville Scream Park?
I'm going to it this year and it looks pretty cool, but there aren't any real pictures of the haunt.
I'm just wondering what it's like and if it's good or not.
Judging by the website, it should be pretty good.

Bayville Scream Park


----------

